# paroedura pictus, "genetic stripe" research



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I am soon to be breeding my_ paroedura pictus_ as a project for the year and have a few things I still need to look into. If anyone can help answer me a few genetics questions I'd sure appreciate it.


Firstly, my male is striped and so is the first female he will be breeding with. I'm not sure if this white stripe in pictus geckos is a 'genetic stripe' - but if so, that would lead me to assume it is a recessive trait. That in turn leads me to assume the offspring would of these two visual stripes would be 100% stripes?

Secondly, the other lady is banded, which as far as I can tell is the 'normal' or wild type phenotype. I assume breeding her to my male will give me 100% heterozygous stripes. Again is this right please?

Also, I have just been reading an article in PRK magazine #6 about inbreeding and how it does not necessarily lead to a weaker bloodline. I doubt I would breed any of my offspring back to the father, as I can easily sell off the males and keep back the females, then buy another male to breed them to. However, just wondering if anyone has another opinion on this?

Thanks : victory:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

The important thing to remember about full sib breeding, or in this case parent x sib breeding is strict selection.

And whilst the opinion in the article is my own, I would suggest that out crossing is generally the safest option. However you will never really know how related any two individuals are, in WC species it is safe to assume unrelatedness.

Andy


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

NightGecko said:


> Firstly, my male is striped and so is the first female he will be breeding with. I'm not sure if this white stripe in pictus geckos is a 'genetic stripe' - but if so, that would lead me to assume it is a recessive trait. That in turn leads me to assume the offspring would of these two visual stripes would be 100% stripes?


From what I've found on the web, stripe is recessive to banded (wild type or normal). So I would expect all babies from a stripe X stripe mating to be stripes.



NightGecko said:


> Secondly, the other lady is banded, which as far as I can tell is the 'normal' or wild type phenotype. I assume breeding her to my male will give me 100% heterozygous stripes. Again is this right please?


This is correct, unless the female has a gene pair containing a normal gene and a stripe mutant gene. In that case, the expectation is 1/2 stripe and 1/2 banded (heterozygous stripe; with a gene pair containing a normal gene and a stripe mutant gene).



NightGecko said:


> Also, I have just been reading an article in PRK magazine #6 about inbreeding and how it does not necessarily lead to a weaker bloodline. I doubt I would breed any of my offspring back to the father, as I can easily sell off the males and keep back the females, then buy another male to breed them to. However, just wondering if anyone has another opinion on this?


Selecting good, vigourous breeding stock is the key to a guality bloodline.


----------

